# This Is All You Need To Know To Vote!



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)




----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Uh, Barry. Your tire's flat. :anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

kev74 said:


> Uh, Barry. Your tire's flat. :anim_lol:


He knows almost as much about tire pressure as how to hold a phone. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

I know what I need to Vote Palin - McCain

:smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

ummm.... is he using training wheels...? What's that thing sticking out from his seat post...?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

He has a trailer on his bike full of empty promises :smt082


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> He has a trailer on his bike full of empty promises :smt082


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a passenger trailer carrying some of Obama's baggage: Obama's Rev. Jeremiah Wright Jr. and Obama's good friend William Ayers.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You guys need to focus on the "positive"! You know, the first pic with the outstanding looking woman leaning on an outstanding motorcycle!!!:smt168


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

"She's got legs, she knows how to use them" - ZZ Top


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Charlie said:


> You guys need to focus on the "positive"! You know, the first pic with the outstanding looking woman leaning on an outstanding motorcycle!!!:smt168


Hubba, Hubba.....:smt049


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep....she's a looker...and that's a fantastic reason to put someone in the White House :?:

Sorry, it takes more than being "pro-gun" (or a MILF) to get my vote. 

I've said it a million times already.....EITHER (McCain or Obama) would be a major improvement over what we've had over the last eight years. For some reason I'm not seeing the devil incarnate in Obama that the rest of you seem to be seeing.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> Yep....she's a looker...and that's a fantastic reason to put someone in the White House :?:
> 
> Sorry, it takes more than being "pro-gun" (or a MILF) to get my vote.
> 
> I've said it a million times already.....EITHER (McCain or Obama) would be a major improvement over what we've had over the last eight years. For some reason I'm not seeing the devil incarnate in Obama that the rest of you seem to be seeing.


Rose colored glasses do help on occasion. Mine are clear therefore my vote will go to McCain - Palin.

To each his own however. Just be sure to vote.

:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

TOF said:


> Rose colored glasses do help on occasion.


Plus one. :smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Fred40 said:


> For some reason I'm not seeing the devil incarnate in Obama that the rest of you seem to be seeing.


Well, William Ayers, a known associate and supporter of Obama's, is not exactly an angel. Between Ayers, the Rev. Wright, and some of the things that have come out of Obama's mouth, I for one am really concerned about what is truly in his head and heart.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Well, William Ayers, a known associate and supporter of Obama's, is not exactly an angel. Between Ayers, the Rev. Wright, and some of the things that have come out of Obama's mouth, I for one am really concerned about what is truly in his head and heart.


You forgot one.... :smt033

then...





now...


> *Detroit Mayor Kwame Kilpatrick resigns
> 
> Ending a seven-month political soap opera that consumed the city, Detroit Mayor Kwame M. Kilpatrick pleaded guilty Thursday to two felonies related to his affair with a top aide and resigned from office.*
> 
> ...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

We should not be too quick to question Obama's judgment. I'm sure he has a very good explaination..........................I know, how about the oldie but goodie:

"This is not the ________________________ (fill the name in the blank) that I knew."

I know it's not original, but it is one of Obama's classic tunes. And unlike some songs that you tire of hearing after a while, this one plays as fresh as a newborns breath on liberal's ears _each and every time _ they hear it.:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hmmm... :smt017


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> He knows almost as much about tire pressure as how to hold a phone. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:
> 
> I know what I need to Vote Palin - McCain
> 
> :smt1099


You got the order right anyway. It became a whole lot easier for me to pull the leaver for McCain. Conservitive, Smart, and good looking too. Can't beat that :smt023......and she rides a Harley Hog :supz:


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

js said:


> You forgot one.... :smt033
> 
> then...
> 
> now...


What the hell does that have to do with the price of tea in China? I understand you hate Obama but I'm not buying the guilty by association. You need a new line of attack.....IMHO.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> What the hell does that have to do with the price of tea in China? I understand you hate Obama but I'm not buying the guilty by association. You need a new line of attack.....IMHO.


I don't hate him... I just think he's full of shit. He makes terrible judgment calls and has terrible and questionable friends. Should we start on his 20 year friendship with his america hating/racist Rev. and "Mentor"...? What about the latest association with a saudi fund rasier who also funds the Black Panther Party...? If you look at the latest polls, America is starting to wake up to this dangerous fraud. McCain is now up by 10 points. Which is amazing considering he's had no support what so ever from the media.

The Latest...






Full Story Link

Sorry, I know you must be a Obama supporter, but he's another Jimmy Carter... only 10 times worse.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

js said:


> If you look at the latest polls, America is starting to wake up to this dangerous fraud. McCain is now up by 10 points.


Well, not quite. One major poll, USA Today-Gallup, has McCain at +10. However, the rest have him between a tie and +5. The RCP Average has McCain at +2.9. This is within the error margin of most polls, so it can also be interpreted as a tie. http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2008/president/us/general_election_mccain_vs_obama-225.html

It's a good trend for McCain, but I think he owes it largely to the strength of his running mate, rather than the weakness of his opponent.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Well, not quite. One major poll, USA Today-Gallup, has McCain at +10. However, the rest have him between a tie and +5. The RCP Average has McCain at +2.9. This is within the error margin of most polls, so it can also be interpreted as a tie. http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2008/president/us/general_election_mccain_vs_obama-225.html
> 
> It's a good trend for McCain, but I think he owes it largely to the strength of his running mate, rather than the weakness of his opponent.


Totally agree. 

But like I said, it's totally amazing that with all the media coverage Obama has had....and it's been all about him, there's no disagreeing about that. He's (Obama) enjoyed free advertising from the extremely biased media and McCain is now leading. Even before Palin stepped into the picture, Obama was never leading by much. Palin now seals the deal.

As for the Mayor of Detriot and now Dr. Khalid al-Mansour, this is part of a pattern for Obama... Anyone denying this pattern at this point needs to take a closer look at who this man really is... or isn't. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this one out. If I hang out with herion addicts, it's a pretty safe bet that someone who doesn't know me will assume that I'm an addict myself.

"birds of a feather, flock together"


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

js said:


> "birds of a feather, flock together"


I agree. See McCain-Feingold, McCain-Kennedy, McCain-Lieberman, Keating Five, etc.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

js said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> But like I said, it's totally amazing that with all the media coverage Obama has had....and it's been all about him, there's no disagreeing about that. He's (Obama) enjoyed free advertising from the extremely biased media...


JS, are you surprised? The majority of the news media and the entertainment industries are well known for being liberal Democrats...:smt076


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Touche Mike. However, I don't find his association with democrats entirely distateful. Rather, I can appreciate a man who will work with "the other side" if the goal is the same as opposed to one who will blindly follow the party line, and block good ideas just because they didn't propose them.

Though his implementation on McCain-Feingold (foe example) is certainly up for debate as heavy-handed, the root intention of discouraging the bribery of politicians is overwhemingly positive in my view. The alternative of "do nothing" is, by definition, certainly not going to solve the problem.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

MLB said:


> Touche Mike. However, I don't find his association with democrats entirely distasteful. Rather, I can appreciate a man who will work with "the other side" if the goal is the same as opposed to one who will blindly follow the party line, and block good ideas just because they didn't propose them.
> 
> Though his implementation on McCain-Feingold (for example) is certainly up for debate as heavy-handed, the root intention of discouraging the bribery of politicians is overwhelmingly positive in my view. The alternative of "do nothing" is, by definition, certainly not going to solve the problem.


*edit typos.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

MLB said:


> Rather, I can appreciate a man who will work with "the other side" if the goal is the same as opposed to one who will blindly follow the party line, and block good ideas just because they didn't propose them.


Sure. Let's look at the legislation I mentioned.

McCain-Feingold: muzzle "special interest" groups like NRA, ACLU, NAACP, etc., First Amendment be damned, so that no one can criticize politicans before an election.

McCain-Kennedy: relabel illegal aliens as "legal workers" and add 400,000 "guest workers" to the American labor pool, in exchange for vague promises about some future tightening of the porous border.

McCain-Lieberman: remove 39,000 jobs from the American economy, cause a 13% rise in energy prices, and increase gasoline costs by 9% in an attempt to curry favor with the worldwide environmental lobby.



> The alternative of "do nothing" is, by definition, certainly not going to solve the problem.


_The government that governs least governs best._ - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I can only intelligently debate the first, so please excuse my lack of comment on the others. Perhaps I can catch up on those later, though I doubt you'll get much arguement from me on any amnesty program for illegal aliens.

Regarding the infringement on the First Amendment, are you suggesting that it protects the rights of organizations and corporations as well as individuals? 

Individuals (and corporations for that matter) are still free to criticise candidates, they are only barred from doing an end-around of the campaign finance limits by donating services rather than cash. I think we'd all object to a foreign power bankrolling the candidacy of a favored person, should it be any different for say, the AFL-CIO? 

I certainly don't want the President of the United States decided by the highest bidder. Leaving it up to the best funded special interest is not much different.


----------

